# Some Denver Convention Layouts #4 - Bregenzer



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a riddle for you -- how is Ronald and Justin Bregenzer's *Fort Walt Railroad* not like a putting green?










Some of you may have noticed the first hint -- there's a ribbon of track running along the brick edging at the left foreground of the above pic. And along that berm at the right, something is glinting that could be a G-Scale roof? And why are those people milling around down there at the far end, near that picnic umbrella?

Ready for hint No. 2? A reverse angle on that umbrella should give you an idea of the scope of the Fort Walt.











Don't jump to the conclusion that I've just 'given it all away.' The convention program describes this layout as having "1800 feet of LGB track in six loops," along with bridges, tunnels, water features & trestles. Our task for the rest of this thread will be to look for all this stuff between the two pics above! (Well, also above and below.)




We'll start by following this Pennsy varnish consist as it traverses the yard perimeter, first crossing a garden plot. (Note the g-scale tree nursery the train is passing.)











Then it passes through this small town.



















The Pennsy varnish catches up to a circus train which is running higher on the berm.










Eventually the circus train loops back around..










..and circles this pond.










See that blue caboose up near the fence? It's part of a White Pass & Yukon consist which travels yet another, very narrow, loop.



















Okay, now we're back in the tree-shaded corner we first saw in Pic #2. There are actually several 'small towns' in this area -- the lower one has a western theme.










A small industrial engine takes a consist out of the town and heads down slope.










A wonderfully natural little creek runs through this area, complete with rafters. We got a special kick out of this vignette -- half of the highways we drove on during the Denver convention ran alongside streams or rivers, and those all seemed full of rafters!










The lower corner of the layout is a beautifully planted area, filled with a track plan that was too complex to figure out. SWMTP put these pics in a folder she titled "Intertwined Small Space"!






































On the other hand (just about literally) if we'd headed up-hill when we first reached that tree-shaded corner, we'd wind up sharing this young man's perspective.










That watercourse in the left foreground runs all the way downhill, becoming the creek we saw the rafters in. It starts behind & below this water wheel ...










..and continues below this bridge.










Most of the structures and rolling stock up here share a Euro-Alpine feeling. There's even a cog railway, and mountain climbers. I think these piers and roadbed material are some of the newer Split-Jaw products.










The little cog engine has almost made it to the top, but it shows signs of stalling.










Turns out that the youngster at the top of the hill is a very useful assistant engineer! With just a bit of a helping hand, the cog engine is running again.










The Fort Walt Railroad is run with traditional track power, so that assistant engineer is hitting the bad spots with prodigious use of the dry-wall sander. His executive assistant and a trainee stand by to help.














till the next episode...


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, that is one impressive layout. He is also on the DVD from the convention layouts. This is one really nice layout.
Thanks for the excellent pictures.
Paul


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember THIS layout....bridges and viaducts and details everywhere. It was a really great layout....oh, and I did I mention BIG. Seeing the kids running everything was also a treat.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Awesome layout. Later RJD


----------

